# Brazil > Argentina > Now Spain! Help!



## JimClare (Apr 8, 2010)

Hello....

We're just in the process of working out a move to Spain. We actually left the UK in Sept '08 and have had a wonderful time living in Brazil for a year, followed by Argentina where we are now. Although we'd wanted to come back to the UK soon, we're not looking forward to the costs or change of life. Spain has been growing as a resolution - not so far away from friends and family in the UK compared to South America, but still get to enjoy the fantastic Hispanic culture! So, June or July is the aim - and we're beginning a plan now to come over! 

Granada (big place I know) seems be stuck in heads as we hear it's very beautiful, and Clare's been there before and loved it. Scenery and space is a major factor as we've been spoilt for this in S America. Clare speaks Spanish well now, mine is pigeon but I'll get there eventually. A few expats in locality will be good, but we've made the warmest friends with Argentines and Brazilians and hope the English stereotype doesn't get in the way of our doing so with the locals in Spain. Work is not a problem, as our business is UK based - we just need a good internet connection.

We'd like to rent somewhere that has some land around us (keeping the two cats and dog happy!), and we'll get a car. On the outskirts of a town I guess, a stroll in would be convenient. 2 bedrooms minimum so we can accommodate friends and family. Cost wise, around 800 euros per month top limit. First off I expect we'll need to get somewhere for up to a month as a base to find somewhere for the longer term. (ps. oh I'd love a golf course not too far away).

We'd really appreciate any advice and recommendations...

1. Where to live in Granada, or are we missing a trick elsewhere?
2. Do you know places available for a long term let or initially (not more than a month hopefully) for us to find our feet? We've found the Kyero website, do you recommend another to search?
3. Is it possible to have what we want and not be too far from Granada city (or another)? Is the city worth being close to for when we want to indulge in some city life?
4. Is 800 euros per month top limit realistic for what I've described?
5. Is a typical lease 9-11 months?
6. You might have some advice on a point we've not considered, please advise away!

A little bit about us: ages 30 and 33, Clare is an ex school teacher but now works with me in my web design business. We've really been enjoying our out of the norm life living in new places for the last 18 months. We're a soft touch when it comes to animals, hence our three strong zoo collection of two cats and a mutt we've acquired since we've been away. Did I mention golf? I really need to play some more, my job is akin to spending too much time in the matrix!

Thanks in advance!

Jamie + Clare


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi Jamie and Clare
You will easily find a rental for your money, rental contracts here are usually for 11 months. We often have rental properties, but they are mostly in Sevilla Province. Which in my opinion is nicer than Granada, Sevilla is a wonderful city!! I am biased though as I live in the province. Internet in Spain is not great and you are lucky if you can get 3 meg. It can also take quite a long time from when you order your internet to when you get it. We have been waiting since december and have resorted to mobile internet which is very slow!!

Spain is a great place to live though, the Spanish are really friendly, more so in the towns and villages than in the cities.


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

Hello!

I can't offer much help on Granada as I used to live in Madrid.

I just wanted to wish you a good time in Brazil/Argentina and good luck with the move to Spain. Granada is a beautiful place and I had an impression that people are very nice and friendly! Lots of youngsters as there is a big university over there (if I am not mistaken!).

Cheers!


----------



## zanne (May 29, 2010)

Hi Jim, hi Clare,
Spain is a lovely country. Try Almeria, Roquetas de Mar. Don't go East of Almeria go West along the coast it is beautiful and still unspoilt. My parents lived there for over 25 years. Also Berja in the mountains is good. Granada is a big city. Almeria also has air contact. It depends what you are looking for. There always seems to be plenty of property to let. If you buy don't buy anything within 500 meters of the beach as too many properties have been built and the Spanish authorities do not allow this unless special permission has been given.

Good luck in your search. I'm off to Brazil.


----------

